# Browning Gold Help!



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

My browning gold, I am afraid, is fast becoming a single shot especially in cold weather. I have had a problem with the action closing on the second shell for sometime when it gets really cold, I even went as far as to have it "professionally" cleaned as I thought perhaps I wasn't doing a good enough job. But last night I realized my problem was in the track the rail slides on. When the action is nearing close (w/in 1 inch) all of the teflon has been worn off and makes it VERY sticky even after I lube it well. And I don't want to load the gun up with oil.

My question is 1) is there an easy fix 2) can I have the teflon on the track reapplied by a gunsmith and 3) should I just trade it for the A-5 which I would love to have?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Try [email protected] ......Mark owns several and might be able to help diagnose the problem.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Smalls, Just a suggestion, Trade for a benilli right away, or even a beratta. AS FAST AS YOU CAN! Problem will be solved!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

clean it and oil the rails.... I never knew there was teflon on them...... This I'll have to check out....


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I found out later it's not teflon, its an enamel coating. I would have to have the whole reciever recoated. I cleaned and oiled well and it worked well this weekend... BUT I don't plan on having it for much longer.

OH CRYSTAL BALL, DO I SEE A SP-10 IN MY FUTURE!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You should get an Sp-10 because when you look down the barrel and see the little crystal ball at the end you will see dead geese.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My BGH has sat idle all season and is now rusted pretty well sitting in the corner of my room. It's not that I'm too lazy to clean it, it's that I just don't care about that piece of junk anymore. I've had that gun for five seasons and I've had it in the shop 7 times. I really like the feel of the gun and how it swings, and can shoot very well hitting my target with the first shot most of the time...

...which is good since I usually can only get one shot out of it. :eyeroll:


----------

